# My conformation boy



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, I'm not in the wrong section of the Forum.

This is my conformation boy Colt, who also loves to retrieve.

I don't have an impressive training journal to share yet like k-9 designs talented Bally..........but we're working on it.

For me, a conformation dog has to have the desire and ability to retrieve. I was fortunate to be able to watch both the conformation and performance evaluations of his litter and his birdiness was one of the factors that weighed in the decision to pick him.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Great get out there and have fun! I like having a pretty dog that loves birds. It's really what the breed was intended for. Are showing in conformation now? Are you handling yourself?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful! Nobody ever said a dog can't be pretty and smart too  or handsome.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Alaska, this boy went WD at this year's national!! 
He is a very pretty boy!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm so embarrassed, I was there, you would think I'd remember. WD at national is quite amazing. I did see that Shadowlands Paws for Applause got her senior hunt title.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

There's something about photo's of Golden's retrieving birds...they're the most beautiful of pictures. Good luck in your field endeavors! I look forward to hearing about them


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! More pictures!!! That's one of the reasons why I liked my breeder because she is not only active (and very successful) in the confirmation ring but also actively hunts with her dogs. Her kennel motto is "multipurpose golden treasures" and it couldn't be more true- at 8 1/2 weeks Tucker was successfully retrieving (see my video in his intro post) and also shows a lot of "birdiness" we got him a decoy duck (his dead duckie) and it's one of his favorite things to play with and he loves to retrieve it!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

All beauty and loads of brains ! This is a stunning photo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

My first conformation golden got a SH title, he was the first of his long-time breeder's dogs to achieve that. We were going to go on to MH, but he died one week after getting that title.

The goal with this dog is a SH and we'll see what happens after that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's gorgeous. I, too, love the versatile goldens.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's gorgeous. I, too, love the versatile goldens.


I remember your field training journals with Tito from a few years back. It still makes me laugh when you wrote about "hopping into the birdmobile". It was fun to watch your journey with him in the field.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! If it ever gets above -40 wind chills here, and stops snowing, we'll be back training!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Are Tito's training journals on GRF? Would love to read!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're sort of meandering through the field training sections....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Alaska, this boy went WD at this year's national!!
> He is a very pretty boy!


Thanks Kelli, I was not there and did not know. I love hearing about anyone who 'gets' that Golden Retrievers should conform to the standard in looks, temperament AND instinct. I will have to go look for his glamour shots  Although you could tell in this photo that he is a looker even with a duck covering half his face


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! So glad to have you on this board and watch your progress with your handsome boy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Thanks Kelli, I was not there and did not know. I love hearing about anyone who 'gets' that Golden Retrievers should conform to the standard in looks, temperament AND instinct. I will have to go look for his glamour shots  Although you could tell in this photo that he is a looker even with a duck covering half his face



Here ya go: the Glamour Shot from the National


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

simply stunning!


----------

